# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.0 - Samsung GT-S7710, Huawei UM840, ZTE MF51

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.0 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-S7710, LG E980H, Huawei UM840, ZTE MF51  *And additional support for:*
HTC Sensation 4G (PG58100)   Medusa Box v1.9.0 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-S7710*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*LG E980H* - added Dead Boot Repair.*Huawei UM840* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. .:MASRSYSTEM:.).*ZTE MF51* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*HTC Sensation 4G (PG58100)* - added Repair IMEI, Repair CID. 
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   The farther we go, the better it gets! Keep up with Medusa, follow the new and stay well-informed,
because it's gonna get better every time!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

